# $2 Million Drug Bust in the Poconos



## FruityBud (Sep 29, 2008)

State agents said Monday they busted a $2 million drug operation in Monroe County.

The attorney general said the drug ring was an intricate and well-organized business, one that took a year to investigate with undercover agents.

James Finn, Thomas Janaro and Arif Terry, all from the Stroudsburg area, turned themselves in after being investigated by the attorney general's office. They were charged with running a marijuana organization that sold about 700 pounds of pot during its operation.

"According to the grand jury, Finn developed a unique scheme for customers to order marijuana through code numbers and pagers," Attorney General Tom Corbett said.

Because of this, undercover agents called the sting Operation Code Breaker.

The bags of marijuana investigators put on display Monday sported smiley face stickers with a zippered mouth indicating the suspects encouraged customers to keep quiet.

Police said James Finn ran an office on Sixth Street in downtown Stroudsburg. It was where the suspects often met to talk about drug deals and stored the drugs they were trying to sell, according to investigators.

While Finn ran the office, police said Janaro communicated with customers.

Terry made deliveries.  Several of them were made at the employee parking lot at the Crossings Premium Outlets in Tannersville.

Members of the Stroud Area Regional police Department helped with the investigation.

The chief said there are more drug dealers out there.

"We had a challenge, have a challenge and I'm sure will continue to have a challenge to keep a handle on this and to keep the drug dealing in check," said Stroud Area Regional Police Chief John Baujan.

Ten pounds of marijuana and other tools were taken from Janaro's home.

His lawyer said evidence was wrongfully taken from his client.

"Things were taken from them without just cause, without warrants and you can't do that in this country," said defense attorney Joseph D'Andrea.

All three men are free on $50,000 bail.

If convicted of all charges, they each face a maximum penalty of more than 50 years in prison.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/3ppj8p*


----------



## aslan king (Sep 29, 2008)

No Way!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 29, 2008)

Get a good lawyer and walk...


----------



## benevolence6gc (Sep 30, 2008)

50 years for a plant that does no physical harm, what a crazy world.


----------

